
How to Bullyproof Your Child - whack
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/05/23/well/family/how-to-bullyproof-your-child.html
======
duxup
The bully label is something I worry about and I like that they address that
here as I suspect most bullying happens with kids who aren't full time bullies
and such.

I do think that any bullying mitigation approach's success is highly dependent
on the personalities of the kids involved.

